# Message d'erreur au lancement de Clover



## Lodovic (10 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour 

Je suis sous macos Catalina.
Je voudrai lancer "Clover" mais j'ai ce message au lancement de Clover ?
Comment régler ce problème pour pouvoir le lancer ?
Merci d'avance 

Cordialement


----------



## MrTom (10 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Peut-être ne maitrises-tu pas assez macOS pour pouvoir te lancer dans un Hackintosh ?


----------



## Lodovic (11 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Peut-être ne maitrises-tu pas assez macOS pour pouvoir te lancer dans un Hackintosh ?


Bonjour,

Oui, je connais macOS mais c'est la première fois que j'ai cette erreur pour ouvrir une app !
Tu n'aurai pas une idée ?

A+


----------



## MrTom (11 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Si, il faut désactiver SIP, mais même si je n'ai jamais eu besoin de le faire, je sais ce qu'il faut faire...


----------



## Lodovic (11 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Si, il faut désactiver SIP, mais même si je n'ai jamais eu besoin de le faire, je sais ce qu'il faut faire...


Bonjour,

Si il faut désactiver SIP on peut le faire avec "OniX" puis désactiver le SIP dans l'onglet Avancée.
Mais tu aurais pu me dire comment procéder si vraiment je ne le savais pas, c'était justement ma question dans mon sujet !

A+


----------



## edenpulse (11 Janvier 2021)

Au passage, si tu essayes de monter un hackintosh en 2020 pour utiliser Big Sur etc...évite clover.


----------



## Lodovic (11 Janvier 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Au passage, si tu essayes de monter un hackintosh en 2020 pour utiliser Big Sur etc...évite clover.


Bonjour,

Éviter Clover d'accord mais mettre quoi à la place ?

A+


----------



## edenpulse (11 Janvier 2021)

OpenCore? Quel tuto essayes-tu de suivre?
Si tu veux faire un hackintosh correctement, je ne peux que te conseiller : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/
C'est LA manière de faire un hackintosh correctement.


----------



## Lodovic (11 Janvier 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> OpenCore? Quel tuto essayes-tu de suivre?
> Si tu veux faire un hackintosh correctement, je ne peux que te conseiller : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/
> C'est LA manière de faire un hackintosh correctement.


Je suis ces tutos ici:
https://community.hackintoshshop.com/files/category/6-hackintosh-installer/
https://www.olarila.com/
Mais celui que tu propose, je ne comprend pas comment faire un Hackintosh ?

a+


----------



## edenpulse (11 Janvier 2021)

Ben euh, tu suis les rubriques une à une ? 
Tout est bien expliqué. 
Je te déconseille fortement le 1er lien que tu as. Et le deuxième est un forum qui a des infos intéressantes, mais c'est pas un tuto en lui même.


----------



## Lodovic (11 Janvier 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ben euh, tu suis les rubriques une à une ?
> Tout est bien expliqué.
> Je te déconseille fortement le 1er lien que tu as. Et le deuxième est un forum qui a des infos intéressantes, mais c'est pas un tuto en lui même.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 208593


Ok, je vais étudier cette question !


----------



## polyzargone (11 Janvier 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Au passage, si tu essayes de monter un hackintosh en 2020 pour utiliser Big Sur etc...évite clover.



Bonne résolution pour 2021 : arrêter la désinformation !


----------



## polyzargone (11 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Si, il faut désactiver SIP, mais même si je n'ai jamais eu besoin de le faire, je sais ce qu'il faut faire...



Non.


```
polyzargone@MacBook-Optimus ~ % csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```




Il faut juste utiliser Clover r5128 .


----------



## ericse (11 Janvier 2021)

Moi aussi je préférais Open Core à Clover, mais maintenant j'ai un Mini M1...


----------



## Lodovic (12 Janvier 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Non.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Bonjour,

Merci pour ces infos 

A+


----------



## Lodovic (12 Janvier 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Non.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Re,

Mais qu'elle est la commande pour désactiver le SIP ?
Merci.

A+


----------



## edenpulse (12 Janvier 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Bonne résolution pour 2021 : arrêter la désinformation !


Faudra m’expliquer cette passion pour Clover.
Je comprends encore moins cette dernière depuis qu’ils ont du intégrer une version minimale d’Opencore dans les dernières versions de Clover pour arriver à faire fonctionner Big Sur.

De plus je t'invite à lire cette page, qui résume pourquoi Clover n'est PLUS le chemin à emprunter : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/why-oc.html#opencore-features


----------



## Lodovic (12 Janvier 2021)

Re,

J'ai suivi ce tuto j'ai bien téléchargé "OpenCorePkg v0.6.5" que j'ai mis sur mon bureau  puis j'ai installé "Python" mais j'ai ce message qui dit Python est introuvable ?
J'ai testé pour Big Sur ou bien Catalina.

A+


----------



## Lodovic (12 Janvier 2021)

Re,

J'ai suivie ce tuto > https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/installer-guide/winblows-install.html
J'ai installé la version Python 3.9.1

A+


----------



## polyzargone (14 Janvier 2021)

Lodovic a dit:


> Mais qu'elle est la commande pour désactiver le SIP ?



Justement, comme le montre le résultat de la commande *csrutil status*, il n'est pas nécessaire de désactiver le SIP pour installer Clover contrairement à ce qu'on t'a affirmé.



edenpulse a dit:


> De plus je t'invite à lire cette page, qui résume pourquoi Clover n'est PLUS le chemin à emprunter : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/why-oc.html#opencore-features



Ben forcément que sur la page "non officielle" d'OpenCore, *dortania*, ils ne vont pas te dire qu'en fait, OpenCore n'apporte vraiment pas grand chose de plus…

Et pour info, ils donnent aussi dans l'intox :



> Better overall security in many forms:
> 
> *No need to disable System Integrity Protection (SIP)*
> Built-in FileVault 2 support
> ...



J'ai bien prouvé qu'il n'était pas nécessaire non plus de désactiver le SIP avec Clover, non ? Le reste est à l'avenant .

Après, on peut toujours discutailler certains points mais fondamentalement, et pour l'avoir testé de long en large, je ne vois pas réellement de plus-value à l'utiliser.

Et c'est pas une histoire de passion, c'est juste que je préfère utiliser Clover qui est, à mon sens, moins rigide. Mais ça, chacun fait comme il veut.


----------



## Lodovic (14 Janvier 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Justement, comme le montre le résultat de la commande *csrutil status*, il n'est pas nécessaire de désactiver le SIP pour installer Clover contrairement à ce qu'on t'a affirmé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Merci pour tous ces infos 

A+


----------



## edenpulse (14 Janvier 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Après, on peut toujours discutailler certains points mais fondamentalement, et pour l'avoir testé de long en large, je ne vois pas réellement de plus-value à l'utiliser.
> 
> Et c'est pas une histoire de passion, c'est juste que je préfère utiliser Clover qui est, à mon sens, moins rigide. Mais ça, chacun fait comme il veut.


Juste que les Kexts ne sont plus testés avec Clover. Et la méthode bien sale du fonctionnement de Clover. 
A partir du moment où Clover intègre OpenCore pour fonctionner... je ne vois pas l'intérêt de mettre une couche autour d'OpenCore juste pour avoir Clover. 
"Moins rigide" je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire. Tu veux dire que tu peux cocher un peu n'importe quel paramètre au hasard pour que ça fonctionne? Les 2 fonctionnent sur le même principe : un fichier de config. 

Pour moi l'énorme avantage d'OpenCore est sa documentation, bien complète et plutôt simple d'accès.
Et puis quand tu lis le fonctionnement de Clover...


----------



## ericse (14 Janvier 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Bonne résolution pour 2021 : arrêter la désinformation !





polyzargone a dit:


> Ben forcément que sur la page "non officielle" d'OpenCore, *dortania*, ils ne vont pas te dire qu'en fait, OpenCore n'apporte vraiment pas grand chose de plus…


Comme quoi les bonnes résolutions passent rarement le mois de Janvier  



polyzargone a dit:


> Et c'est pas une histoire de passion, c'est juste que je préfère utiliser Clover qui est, à mon sens, moins rigide. Mais ça, chacun fait comme il veut.


Blague à part, je peut comprendre que l'on puisse préférer l'un ou l'autre


----------



## polyzargone (14 Janvier 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Juste que les Kexts ne sont plus testés avec Clover. Et la méthode bien sale du fonctionnement de Clover.



Et donc ? Un kext, c'est un kext. Ça ne dépend pas du bootloader et il n'y a aucune raison qu'il marche avec l'un et pas avec l'autre. Par conséquent, on se moque qu'il soit testé sur l'un ou l'autre. Ça n'a aucune espèce d'importance .

Là, on est dans "l'intox" de *dortania* qui voudrait te faire croire qu'OpenCore c'est l'avenir et que tout ce qui est développé maintenant ne l'est QUE pour OpenCore. Cet argument n'est pas pertinent.

Quant à la "saleté" du fonctionnement de Clover… Ben concrètement, je ne la constate nul part. Franchement, c'est plus un problème de développeur de savoir si le code est propre ou pas mais au final, l'utilisateur ne voit aucune différence.

Mais bon, ça doit faire bien de dire qu'on utilise un bootloader "propre".



edenpulse a dit:


> A partir du moment où Clover intègre OpenCore pour fonctionner... je ne vois pas l'intérêt de mettre une couche autour d'OpenCore juste pour avoir Clover.



Clover "n'intègre pas OpenCore", Clover reprend le code qui gère l'injection des kexts. Ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose…



edenpulse a dit:


> "Moins rigide" je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire. Tu veux dire que tu peux cocher un peu n'importe quel paramètre au hasard pour que ça fonctionne? Les 2 fonctionnent sur le même principe : un fichier de config.



Gestion de l'ACPI par exemple . Pourquoi OpenCore tient tant à se mêler des affaires des autres OS ? Pourquoi les SSDT sont elles injectées quelque soit l'OS ? Quel est l'intérêt ?



edenpulse a dit:


> Pour moi l'énorme avantage d'OpenCore est sa documentation, bien complète et plutôt simple d'accès.



C'est ce que tu répètes en boucle mais désolé, ce n'est pas aussi simple que tu le laisses penser. La preuve.



ericse a dit:


> Comme quoi les bonnes résolutions passent rarement le mois de Janvier



Je ne crois pas avoir donné dans la désinformation contrairement à *dortania* dont j'ai mis en gras une affirmation qui est tout simplement fausse…


----------



## edenpulse (15 Janvier 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Et donc ? Un kext, c'est un kext. Ça ne dépend pas du bootloader et il n'y a aucune raison qu'il marche avec l'un et pas avec l'autre. Par conséquent, on se moque qu'il soit testé sur l'un ou l'autre. Ça n'a aucune espèce d'importance .
> 
> Là, on est dans "l'intox" de *dortania* qui voudrait te faire croire qu'OpenCore c'est l'avenir et que tout ce qui est développé maintenant ne l'est QUE pour OpenCore. Cet argument n'est pas pertinent.
> 
> ...



Un kext, surtout Lilu, VirtualSMC ou Whatevergreen par exemple, si ils ne sont pas directement dépendants du bootloader, nécessitent que celui ci fasse correctement son taff à la base pour fonctionner correctement et que les bons paramètres et les bonnes conditions leurs soient passés... Les développeurs de ces kexts ne donnant aucune aide d'ailleurs si tu n'es pas sur OpenCore.
Ok, OpenCore c'est pas l'avenir pour toi, soit, c'est ton avis. (on peut débattre aussi de l'avenir du Hackintosh en lui meme aussi) En quoi Clover est tellement bien et supérieur ? Pas vraiment de doc, mises à jour qui cassent... Pour moi, un des évènements que j'ai trouvé intéressant, c'est à la sortie de Big Sur, OpenCore à réussi en quelques jours à le faire fonctionner et à s'adapter. Alors que Clover à dû aller demander la solution à OpenCore...
Alors oui effectivement, pour l'utilisateur, utiliser l'un ou l'autre c'est probablement la même chose. Sauf quand tu le configures, je suis désolé, mais Clover ça reste une sorte de magie quand aux options à utiliser et pourquoi surtout. Alors c'est top quand tu copies un guide où quelqu'un d'autre à réussi à le faire fonctionner, mais sinon, va essayer te débrouiller avec tout seul. (bravo à toi si tu y arrives hein)
Mais j'aimerais voir, qui arrive à installer un hackintosh le plus rapidement (et qu'il fonctionne de manière stable) juste avec la doc de ces 2 bootloaders et rien d'autre. 

Personnellement, l'approche d'OpenCore qui est de conserver les security features des derniers macOS (comme secureboot) me parait être au minimum une approche saine et pas une sorte de hack utilisant un vieux bout de code déprécié.
Pour la question de l'ACPI, ce que tu dis est partiellement faux aussi...et expliqué ici.






Alors oui, la documentation d'OpenCore n'est pas obligatoirement simple (on a jamais dit que ça devait être trivial hein) mais elle a le mérite d'exister, d'être très complète, d'inclure du troubleshooting, et surtout d'être à jour.
Ce n'est à mon sens pas de la désinformation, c'est juste que tu as décidé qu'OpenCore c'était pas une bonne solution de base et que du coup, ben "ils mentent, c'est pas vrai"... et que tu restes absolument borné dans ce sens. En attendant, j'ai toujours pas vu un argument qui me dise que c'est mieux Clover. Et je n'argumenterais plus non plus.
Bonne journée


----------



## polyzargone (15 Janvier 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ce n'est à mon sens pas de la désinformation, c'est juste que tu as décidé qu'OpenCore c'était pas une bonne solution de base et que du coup, ben "ils mentent, c'est pas vrai"... et que tu restes absolument borné dans ce sens. En attendant, j'ai toujours pas vu un argument qui me dise que c'est mieux Clover. Et je n'argumenterais plus non plus.
> Bonne journée



Ben le truc c'est que je n'ai jamais dit que Clover était mieux. J'ai dit que je le préférais. Et je n'ai pas non plus dit qu'OpenCore n'était pas une bonne solution. J'ai juste dit que dans ta liste d'arguments (celle de *dortania* en fait), affirmer que le SIP n'avait pas besoin d'être désactivé (sous entendu "contrairement" à Clover), était faux et donc que c'était de la désinformation.

Point.

Et je n'argumenterai pas non plus puisque tu me prêtes des propos que je n'ai pas tenu.


----------



## Lodovic (16 Janvier 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Non.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai désactiver dans Onix > Désactiver Hatekeeper mais toujours impossible de lancer Clover v5.0_r5122 ?
Pour Clover Bootloader Release v5.1 r5128 quand je lance la clé USB au Boot rien ne ce passe il redémarre le PC ?

A+


----------



## polyzargone (16 Janvier 2021)

Lodovic a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai désactiver dans Onix > Désactiver Hatekeeper mais toujours impossible de lancer Clover v5.0_r5122 ?
> Pour Clover Bootloader Release v5.1 r5128 quand je lance la clé USB au Boot rien ne ce passe il redémarre le PC ?
> ...



Tu dois utiliser la r5128 et il n'est pas nécessaire de désactiver le SIP pour ça. Après, si ta clé ne boot pas, c'est sans doute parce que tu n'as rien configuré.

Tu devrais déjà commencer par nous dire quelle est ta configuration parce que sans aucune info, c'est difficile de t'aider (quelque soit le bootloader).

PS : Gatekeeper, ce n'est pas le SIP.


----------



## Lodovic (16 Janvier 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Tu dois utiliser la r5128 et il n'est pas nécessaire de désactiver le SIP pour ça. Après, si ta clé ne boot pas, c'est sans doute parce que tu n'as rien configuré.
> 
> Tu devrais déjà commencer par nous dire quelle est ta configuration parce que sans aucune info, c'est difficile de t'aider (quelque soit le bootloader).
> 
> PS : Gatekeeper, ce n'est pas le SIP.


Re,

Voici ma config:


> [Boîtier moyen tour]
> be quiet! Pure Base 600 (Noir) + LDLC EC-500 Quality Select 80PLUS Bronze
> Boîtier moyen tour + Alimentation 500W ATX 12V Ventilateur 120 mm - 80PLUS Bronze
> 
> ...



Résumé par Speccy:


> Résumé
> 
> Système d'exploitation
> Windows 10 Professionnel 64-bit
> ...



J'ai suivie ces tutos:
https://hackintosh.gitbook.io/-r-hackintosh-vanilla-desktop-guide/building-the-usb-installer
J'ai mis cette commande pour Big Sur > sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Big\ Sur.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/USB

Puis installé Clover r5128 en choisissant ma Clé USB sans changer les paramètres.
Puis installé les Kext dans ma clé USB.




Puis j'ai changé le config.plist avec Skylake.

Fin


----------



## Lodovic (16 Janvier 2021)

Voici en ligne de commande:


> Last login: Sat Jan 16 08:48:01 on console
> keko@Mac-de-Keko ~ % diskutil list
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> ...



Clover et kext puis config.plist.


----------



## demolay (16 Janvier 2021)

salut
1-  tu dis "Puis j'ai changé le config.plist avec Skylake."
ton processeur est un CometLake
2- qu'as tu dans APCI/Patched DSDT.aml et des  SSDT?
et dans drivers/UEFI?
as-tu trace d'un openruntime, FSinject Apfsdriverloader et HFSPlus ?

ce lien peut aider :https://www.macos86.it/topic/3647-clover-quirks/

n'oublie pas d'utiliser si necessaire propertree ou PlisteditPro pour finaliser ton configplist

3-verifie tes reglages Bios


----------



## demolay (16 Janvier 2021)

j'avais pas vu..............

si tu coches pas :" installer Clover dans la partition EFI" ça risque pas de boot sur clover


----------



## Lodovic (16 Janvier 2021)

demolay a dit:


> j'avais pas vu..............
> 
> si tu coches pas :" installer Clover dans la partition EFI" ça risque pas de boot sur clover



Ok mais je dois choisir parmis lequel ? Install Clover dans la partition EFI ou bien Installation pour carte mère UEFI seulement ?


----------



## demolay (16 Janvier 2021)

les 2 pour commencer


----------



## Lodovic (16 Janvier 2021)

demolay a dit:


> les 2 pour commencer


Mais c'est quoi la différence entre les deux ?


----------



## Lodovic (16 Janvier 2021)

demolay a dit:


> salut
> 1-  tu dis "Puis j'ai changé le config.plist avec Skylake."
> ton processeur est un CometLake
> 2- qu'as tu dans APCI/Patched DSDT.aml et des  SSDT?
> ...


Il y à rien sur le lien que tu m'as donnée !


----------

